# Diamond lake (white cloud)



## dbldee88 (Sep 30, 2003)

Anybody fished this lake? Know a guy who bought a place on the lake and would like us to come up from GR. Really just want to know what type of fish it has. Thanks in advance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Pike, bass, perch and gills........abundant but tend to run runt size...haven't fished it in several years for that reason...


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Crappie run half-way decent size though.....


----------



## DGF (Nov 23, 2000)

I fished it in the summer and cought about a dozen little pike. I haven't ever fished it with ice but have been thinking of giving it a try just because I like chasing flags. Let me know how you do if you give it a try.


----------

